# Get creative with Beethoven Remixed!



## RocredRecords (Feb 13, 2019)

I have not seen any reference to this on the forum and maybe some will find it interesting.

BBC have recorded the first movement of Beethoven's Fifth Symphony in separate sections and made it available for download so that it can be mixed by anyone According to their own taste.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/QVTzwXLyn32x7zjVspcJhx/get-creative-with-beethoven-remixed


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

But... why?!?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2021)

NoCoPilot said:


> But... why?!?


Well, you may have forgotten that in the Beethoven literature it is reported that he would sometimes write out entire sections of scores he admired (e.g. Mozart) as a way of getting to grips with the inner workings of the structure.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

pretty cool for those learning orchestration.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2021)

mikeh375 said:


> pretty cool for those learning orchestration.


Yep, couldn't agree more. Now here's a thing: I learnt orchestration at uni (mainly using an orchestration manual written by *Gordon Jacob*, remember him?) but I was very unsatisfied with the course, it was purely paper based and we never got to hear our workings (apart from "internally" but that was never going to cut to the mustard!). Our prof at the time asked us for a "quality control" assessment at the end of the course and I mentiond my dissatisfaction, asking why we never even looked at Debussy's orchestration of *Satie's* _Gymnopedies_.
I now teach harmony and counterpoint at my uni here in France and orchesration is taught by the conservatoire. I'm about to suggest to my director that we launch an initiation course in orchestration for the musicology students and with today's tools (_Sibelius_ and others) this could be a fantastic opportunity. What do you think, Mike? Any other suggestions?
Watch this space!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I actually downloaded the files and wanted to play around with my DAW. I totally forgot about it after that evening but I would have wanted to put some crazy plugins on some tracks to make it different.


----------

